# Eura Mobil Spares



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

I enquired of EM in Germany where I could obtain a spare part. They gave me a list which seems to have changed a lot since I spoke to them last year.
Don Amott seems to have disappeared off the list and Geoff Cox Car Sales in Derby has replaced them, though Don Amott is still showing themselves as an EM agent for motorhomes on their website??

Has anybody had any dealings with this garage, especially for obtaining EM spares?

Colin


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We actually called in to the Eura Mobil factory when we were on the way back from Garda last year (it was "sort of" on the way...)

We also got a (very short) list of UK "dealers" which proved to be a print off from their website.

I contacted one of the places, (can't remember which one now) as I wanted a replacement drain tap for the plumbing so I could drain down the whole system, including the pipes from pump to taps etc

Time went on and nobody got back to me - I called them and nobody seemed to know what I was talking about.

Eventually after several calls to them and me sending photos of the item and the part number from the manufacturer, they gave me a price of £45 which, while quite pricey, would have been acceptable bearing in mind it had to come from Germany etc etc and I needed to be able to drain down for the winter.

They were going to call me back with a delivery date - but never did.

In the meantime however, I had spoken to Elite in Banbury, where I originally bought the van, and asked them if they could get me the drain tap.

They are not "official" Eura Mobil dealers but had sold some (still do as it happens) and had/have some on rental too.

Well - in about 10 days I got a call from Elite to say the drain tap was on its way to me at a cost (inc P+P) of £9.50

I was stunned (and delighted) and immediately called the other dealer to cancel - they of course didn't know what I was talking about (again)

To sum up then

Give Elite a try - they are nice people (a family run business) and you never know...

Cheers

Dave


----------

